# Trail Camera Pictures



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't seen anything dedicated to "cool" trail camera pictures, but I wanted to start a thread where people can post their out of the ordinary trail cam pictures. 

My oldest is truly a trail camera guru. He's been running cams on my hunting property and the black river for about 10 years. He now runs close to 20 coverts during the year. He's some trail cam porn from just last week.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice pictures. That red squirrel could be in trouble if that snake turns around..


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This is our latest. My favorite of all time.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Is that Sunday Creek those Woddies are in? Those are some really clear shots, nice cameras.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

All the river shots are in the blackriver in medina county.


----------



## Eyesonthefield (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a cool one.


----------



## Eyesonthefield (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't really tell the size.


----------

